# Welcher Meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?



## Dorschi (18. September 2003)

Welcher Meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?

Will hier mal eine kleine Umfrage anstoßen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich so etwas schalte. Vielleicht kann ja ein MOD helfen?
Ich selbst ziehe ja ein Seeteufelmedaillon fast allem vor, der gute alte Dorsch ist natürlich auch sehr legger!!
Am besten schmeckt natürlich jeder selbstgefangene frische Fisch!
  

Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Jirko (18. September 2003)

hallo dorschi,

eine umfrage zu erstellen ist ganz einfach. wenn du ein neues thema öffnest, findest du unter dem texteingabefeld die option umfrage erstellen, welche du nur markieren mußt. gleichzeitig kannst du die anzahl der umfragepunkte definieren.

um deine frage zu beantworten, gibt es bei mir folgende staffelung:

1. seeteufel
2. steinbeißer
3. leng... #h


----------



## havkat (18. September 2003)

"Nichtflach" 
1. Seeteufel
2. Seewolf
3. Brosme

"Flach"
1. Steinbutt
2. Heilbutt
3. Scholle


----------



## leierfisch (18. September 2003)

Breiflabb
Uer
Lange :m


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2003)

Hab das ganze nochmal mit Umfrage gestartet


----------



## chippog (18. September 2003)

@ dorschi! ohne abstimmungsformular gefällt mir deine umfrage wesentlich besser,  zumal ich deine frage ganz einfach nicht auf diese art beantworten kann. würde ich mir die mühe machen, auf deine frage ehrlich und halbwegs vollständig zu antworten, könnte schon ein kleines buch zusammenkommen. die bisher beste antwort hast du meiner ansicht nach selber im ersten beitrag gegeben: "Am besten schmeckt natürlich jeder selbstgefangene frische Fisch!" klar ist es ein hochgenuss, in einem sternerestaurant ein erlesenes fischessen in sich reinzuschieben. in dem zusammenhang muss ich bisher seehecht als meinen absoluten favoriten nennen. sowas von zartem schmelz habe ich noch nicht wieder erlebt. wer von euch hat eigentlich schon frischen seehecht gegessen? trotzdem muss ich aber den selbst zubereiteten fisch als einen höheren genuss bezeichnen. das fängt schon beim besorgen des köders und dem zusammenpacken der angelausrüstung an, beinhaltet den weg zum angeln, den ganzen angeltag, das vorsichtige, waidgerechte und kühlende behandeln des fisches, die heimfahrt, die zubereitung und letztendlich das reinschieben des fischbissen in den geniesserisch mahlenden mund nebst genusserhöhendem nachspülen mit passendem feucht. eine auf den kopf fallende daunenfeder würde nach dem essen schon ausreichen, um mich, noch einmal vom genuss übermannt seufzend, in den tiefschlaf zu verabschieden. na gut, na gut, du sollst sie haben deine salzwasserfischliste. nummer eins wird wohl bei niedriger hitze im backofen mit weisswein und butter gedünsteter heilbutt sein und bleiben? nummer zwei ist eindeutig oben erwähntes buch....... an hand meines textes lässt sich vielleicht erahnen, was da dann so alles drin steht. ein paar stichworte will ich noch nenne. blauer leng ist für mich dem sehr leckern leng überlegen. richtig echt, ungelogen fangfrischer hering ist was wirklich feines. leider fehlt mir noch der vergleich zur dito sprotte, von der ich noch mehr erwarte. so ein filet von einem kilowinterwittling, hauaha... petermänchenfilet, sach ich nur... scholle kann mir gestohlen sein, es sei denn sie wird mit reichlich speck und so gebraten, damit der eigengeschack nicht so durchkommt. ähnliches gilt für den köhler, ein prima geschenk an fischlose landratten. gefleckter seewolf sollte für meinen geschmack ruhig drei vier wochen eingefroren sein, da er sonst zu geleartig in der konsistenz ist. gemüseauflauf mit massig fisch drin lässt sich eigentlich nur mit teurem weisswein wegspülen... und so weiter und so weiter... ist echt ne gefährliche frage für mich. chippog


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2003)

Da hab ich ja was eingerührt!
Jetzt tropft mir schon beim Lesen am frühen Morgen der Zahn  

ABER BEI DER ABSTIMMUNG FÜHRT EINDEUTIG DER SEETEUFEL

#h #h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2003)

Chippogs Ausführungen sagen alles!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. September 2003)

Eine Meerforelle aus der Ostsee, am besten Ende Oktober gefangen. Für mich gibt es keinen besseren Speisefisch.

1. Meerforelle
2. Seeskorpion (wie Eglifilet)
3. Scholle
4. Dorsch


----------



## heinerv (19. September 2003)

Hallo,

warum sollte ich Seeteufel schreiben, wenn ich noch nie einen gefangen habe.
Grundsätzlich schmecken die meisten Seefische gut - es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zubereitung.
Wichtig ist für uns doch vor allem, daß wir den Fang sofort einfrieren und damit eine gute Qualität gewährleisten.
Ich machs einmal anders herum - was ich nicht gerne fange ist der Schellfisch. Irgendwie habe ich hier eine Abneigung, schon das
schwabbelige Filet gefällt mir nicht.
Aber ansonsten 
- Seehecht
- Schollen jeder Art
- Dorsch, Sei, Wittling u.u.u.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2003)

Seezunge, Dorsch, Steinbutt, Goldbutt und Lachs.


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. September 2003)

Ich esse fast alle Seefische gerne nur für eine geräucherte Makrele kann ich mich nicht begeistern esse sie zwar aber eine reicht dann für ein ganzes Jahr 

Da ich dieses Jahr das erste mal in Norge war und auch die vorzüge von Lumb und Leng mal probieren durfte war ich sehr überrascht wie verschieden doch Fisch schmecken kann  ansonsten essen wir mindestens einmal die Woche Fisch ( Dorsch,Platte, ) war bis jetzt Hauptbestandteil was Seefische angeht, aber auch Zander, Aale, Forellen, Elbbutt findet unser Gaumen schmackhaft.


----------



## alfnie (12. Oktober 2003)

Breiflabb / Seeteufel ... :k nam-nam 

leider sind die hier am Romsdalsfjord 
nicht so besonders häufig.

... jetzt lief mir so dermassen das Wasser im Mund 
zusammen, da werde ich trotz Mistwetter gleich 
mal mit ein paar ganzen Heringen raustuckern.


----------



## udorudi (12. Oktober 2003)

es ist wirklich so…frisch gefangene und frisch geräucherte makrele…:m :m :m 

gruß 

udo


----------



## Mühle (12. Oktober 2003)

Für mich ist es die Scholle!:l 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Oktober 2003)

Für mich steht auch die Scholle an erster Stelle.:l


----------



## chippog (13. Oktober 2003)

will noch mal ne lanze für den schelli brechen. obwohl er eine ganz schön schleimige angelegenheit werden kann und obwohl sein schiess von übelstem geruch ist, da er im gegensatz zu uns und zu den allermeisten anderen fischen ein basische statt eine saure verdauung hat, ist es doch ein sehr feiner speisefisch. regel nummer eins: so schnell wie möglich ausnehmen, abspülen und kalt legen!!! hier wird wohl am allermeisten gesündigt. einen schelli, der mehrere stunden unausgenommen gar in der sonne gelegen hat, den nehme ich fast nicht mal als köder. wer ihn kochen oder dämpfen will, sollte meiner ansicht nach mit der stoppuhr kochen können oder die innentemperatur des fisches bis aufs grad genau bestimmen können, sonst wird er sehr leicht sehr schnell zu trocken.  mir schmeckt er doch vorsichtig gebraten besser. beim nächsten mal also einen schelli vorsichtig zurücksetzen oder nach allen regeln der kunst behandeln, damit er besser schmeckt! nicht zuletzt meine frau dankt es mir sehr, wenn es wieder schellies gibt! chippog


----------



## schelli (14. Oktober 2003)

@ chippog

genau ich stimme dir zu 100 % zu !!

wenn man weis wie dann ist das eine feine Sache


----------



## dorschjoe (25. Oktober 2003)

DORSCH gebraten oder als Fischfrikadelle!


----------



## anguilla (25. Oktober 2003)

Würde auch zwischen "platt" und "unplatt" unterscheiden:

"platt":

1. Heilbutt
2. Kliesche
3. Scholle

"unplatt":

1. Seeteufel
2. Steinbeisser
3. Rotbarsch


----------



## Anderson (25. Oktober 2003)

Mein Favorit !!


Hering!:l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l 

Anderson:m


----------

